
How Verizon tried to unsell me an iPhone - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57428582-71/how-verizon-tried-to-unsell-me-an-iphone/?tag=mncol;popPosts
======
teilo
This has been my experience at Verizon stores as well. However, in my case, I
asked the Verizon rep specifically about this, since I have heard friends tell
me the same thing. He was quite candid. It is because Verizon's profit margins
on iPhones is lower than on any other phone they sell. They can't brand it.
They have no exclusive contract on it. They become nothing but a generic
carrier to iPhone users.

